# Excel spreadsheet for tracking income and expenses.



## LittleWings

I found a free Excel spreadsheet for tracking your chicken expenses and income.

If you use Excel, click on this link to download the Excel version: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7DYHxGoNHhrSm5RdHZLdENNQmc/edit?usp=sharing

If you do not have Excel or something that can open Excel spreadsheets, you can use Google Sheets for free. Click this link for the Google Sheets version: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArDYHxGoNHhrdGZPbVVGMjl6N25OajUtOGNURGo3aVE&usp=sharing

It is generously shared and updated annually by Steve and Annmarie Hardin. http://stewartcreeksomethings.blogspot.com/

Enjoy


----------



## TheLazyL

My Grandmother had a little book. Every day she'd list how much feed, how many eggs laid and sold.

So 2 years when I started I did the same thing. It got to be depressing so I quit. 

I do know the income from the eggs almost paid for their feed. That was true until they molted and then winter started. Egg laying went from 18 +- a week to 5.


----------



## Jim

I will check that out, I love excel! I currently track all my hatches, feed inventory, chick inventory, first lay date,and so on, all in excel! I do agree, if I start tracking egg sell to feed cost, I may get depressed. I currently count chick cost to selling ratio, by batch and annually, and do a little more than break even, thus, supporting my hobby, and that is my goal?


----------



## LittleWings

LOL I started to add a disclaimer saying don't blame me when you realize how much those eggs are costing you. 

I played around with it last night. I changed the predator loss section to chicks hatched, because I don't have predator losses that often. I'm going to start tomorrow and try to stick with it. 

I feel like I am at least breaking even, especially since I started fermenting the feed and the feed bill has gone down. It will be nice to know for sure.


----------



## Olof

Thank you. Added this to my google spread sheets. I just raise my 5 hens for personal egg consumption.


----------



## kirsten4chickens

Thanks for this link... although I am raising chickens for hobby only.. somehow felt the need to track my expenses as well just to check if I am at least breaking even. Who knows I might be tempted to go into business when I find them profitable.


----------



## LittleWings

*The spreadsheet has been updated.*

"I did find a little error on the annual financial summary for 2013. The feed cost per dozen and total cost per dozen are accidently added in again as an expense in the total net income line. I didn't catch it until I was doing my annual summary. Those columns were new last year. So take that into account and I will get my wife to correct the 2014 version so this doesn't happen. Sorry folks. I don't do a lot of quality control on these before they get sent out and I just did not notice it in the monthly totals. It popped in the yearly summary when I was trying to make the numbers line up and was off by over $100. I will let everyone know when the 2014 version is corrected."

I did find a little error on the annual financial summary for 2013. The feed cost per dozen and total cost per dozen are accidently added in again as an expense in the total net income line. I didn't catch it until I was doing my annual summary. Those columns were new last year. So take that into account and I will get my wife to correct the 2014 version so this doesn't happen. Sorry folks. I don't do a lot of quality control on these before they get sent out and I just did not notice it in the monthly totals. It popped in the yearly summary when I was trying to make the numbers line up and was off by over $100. I will let everyone know when the 2014 version is corrected.

"I think this is fixed. Let me know if it isn't."

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...bVVGMjl6N25OajUtOGNURGo3aVE&usp=sharing#gid=0

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Mouthpear

I made this one as a jumping off point. Let me know what you think. It is not finished, but i am hoping to get feedback.

I posted this some time ago and I never got any feedback so thought it was never used or downloaded so NOONE ever came back with any sort of acknowledgment or again feedback. That's until I relocated the file and made it restricted access. Since then I had dozens of access requests but each time I sent an email requesting where they got this link so I can update it and nothing. No replies so far. I noticed that most these people who were wanting access to the file had names that seem to be from india. So I looked into it and found out lots of these people are scammers or personal information miners. They have bots that look for files that they might be able to get people's personal information.

So. If you want the file I will give it to you with access, after you respond to my email. However know that it has absolutely no personal information or meta data on it. It has been scrubbed. So If that's what you are looking for then don't bother. It never had it anyway. If you are not a scammer but don't want to respond to the email then you might as well not bother clicking the link either.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzRm7NGCCke7ejlIckVaMlF0VGc


----------



## dawg53

It must be another hobby that people like to do. Breaking even is wishful thinking. Do you count your time spent cleaning coops, cleaning waterers and filling them, treating emergencies, buying meds, supplements, wormers for your flock, building coops and pens etc etc etc?


----------



## chickenqueen

I don't need to see it on paper.I spend between $50 and $100 a month on feed,depending on the season.In the winter,they need more feed.And like Dawg says in above post,it's way more than just feed.If I saw all the money and time my flock costs,I'd probably quit raising chickens.Sometimes it's better not to know.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> It must be another hobby that people like to do. Breaking even is wishful thinking. Do you count your time spent cleaning coops, cleaning waterers and filling them, treating emergencies, buying meds, supplements, wormers for your flock, building coops and pens etc etc etc?


It's called free therapy.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> It's called free therapy.


Hmmm. I think a shrink is cheaper! Hahahaha.


----------



## Vogel chicks

Mouthpear said:


> I made this one as a jumping off point. Let me know what you think. It is not finished, but i am hoping to get feedback.
> 
> I posted this some time ago and I never got any feedback so thought it was never used or downloaded so NOONE ever came back with any sort of acknowledgment or again feedback. That's until I relocated the file and made it restricted access. Since then I had dozens of access requests but each time I sent an email requesting where they got this link so I can update it and nothing. No replies so far. I noticed that most these people who were wanting access to the file had names that seem to be from india. So I looked into it and found out lots of these people are scammers or personal information miners. They have bots that look for files that they might be able to get people's personal information.
> 
> So. If you want the file I will give it to you with access, after you respond to my email. However know that it has absolutely no personal information or meta data on it. It has been scrubbed. So If that's what you are looking for then don't bother. It never had it anyway. If you are not a scammer but don't want to respond to the email then you might as well not bother clicking the link either.
> 
> Google Drive: Sign-in


I got this link from a fb group and hope to use it for my small backyard flock


----------

